# theres something wrong with my 2000 maxima.



## pathfound1 (Apr 8, 2004)

recently the car has been acting a little weird. Once in a while after starting the car and driving for a few mins it suddenly starts to shake. the engine start to shake and it shakes like crazy when it is on drive and the engine sounds rough. But it doesn;t last long and goes away in the next couple mins or so. Is it because of the cold weather? it needs to warm up better? cauyse whenever i warm it up all the way and then drive the engine feels perfect, accelerates fine and just feels great..but there are certain days it drives rough. now my check engine light is on too and my car does smell like a rotten egg when i do drive it but my mechani and others have told me that whenever u drive the car fast that the smell occurs. But i think my cat converter is gone and i'm afraid to take it to nissan because they will just say that, that isn';t the problem and just fix something else. Does anyone also know any trust worthy nissan dealerships in the bergen county area that are honest? Also does anyone know of any good places in bergen county to go and tint my windows? 
thanks


----------



## LatinMax (Feb 23, 2003)

pathfound1 said:


> recently the car has been acting a little weird. Once in a while after starting the car and driving for a few mins it suddenly starts to shake. the engine start to shake and it shakes like crazy when it is on drive and the engine sounds rough. But it doesn;t last long and goes away in the next couple mins or so. Is it because of the cold weather? it needs to warm up better? cauyse whenever i warm it up all the way and then drive the engine feels perfect, accelerates fine and just feels great..but there are certain days it drives rough. now my check engine light is on too and my car does smell like a rotten egg when i do drive it but my mechani and others have told me that whenever u drive the car fast that the smell occurs. But i think my cat converter is gone and i'm afraid to take it to nissan because they will just say that, that isn';t the problem and just fix something else. Does anyone also know any trust worthy nissan dealerships in the bergen county area that are honest? Also does anyone know of any good places in bergen county to go and tint my windows?
> thanks


You might want to post in the region area for your area.
Also if you have a Auto Zone in your area they will pull the engine codes for you. Then we might be able to help you a little more.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

pathfound1 said:


> recently the car has been acting a little weird. Once in a while after starting the car and driving for a few mins it suddenly starts to shake. the engine start to shake and it shakes like crazy when it is on drive and the engine sounds rough. But it doesn;t last long and goes away in the next couple mins or so. Is it because of the cold weather? it needs to warm up better? cauyse whenever i warm it up all the way and then drive the engine feels perfect, accelerates fine and just feels great..but there are certain days it drives rough. now my check engine light is on too and my car does smell like a rotten egg when i do drive it but my mechani and others have told me that whenever u drive the car fast that the smell occurs. But i think my cat converter is gone and i'm afraid to take it to nissan because they will just say that, that isn';t the problem and just fix something else. Does anyone also know any trust worthy nissan dealerships in the bergen county area that are honest? Also does anyone know of any good places in bergen county to go and tint my windows?
> thanks


there is no such thing as a trustworthy dealership. they are all out to make money. being that we both live in jersey, i would just say to take it to Autozone. they'll read the code for free and in 2-3 minutes. Once you get the code, do some research. sounds like the problems you are having are pretty common though, unfortunately


----------



## blu8 (Apr 5, 2005)

*ENGINE SHAKES..HIGH RPMS - NEED HELP*



LatinMax said:


> You might want to post in the region area for your area.
> Also if you have a Auto Zone in your area they will pull the engine codes for you. Then we might be able to help you a little more.


I am experiencing some problems with my maxima. It is a 95, automatic and recently got into a bad accident. I spent THOUSANDS to get it fixed and now I am seeing some problems. I had my engine light on and had to pay someone $80 to get the code (AutoZone said they only do readings on 96 and up). The guy said the code was for the cold air converter? Anyways, the problems I am experiencing is the engine is shaking, extremely high rpm's, and loss of power. Can anyone help me please before spending even more $$ on this car.


----------

